# Best one drop rig knot for Grouper



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Well I have been trying all kinds of things to get that big grouper to turn its head. After bending the shank on a 8/0 I switched to 10/0. Got broke off on 80lb mono (maybe hammering down the drag wasn't the best idea). Now I have switched to braid and wondering what knot yall recommend. I am using 12-16oz egg sinker and a uni knot with a 450lb test snap swivel. What knot do yall use? What lb test braid do you recommend.
Thanks, 
Tony


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Move up to 80-100lb braid and 120-200lb leader if you need to. Hammering down drag too suddenly is a recipe for disaster. Palomar knot is what we use.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I got the idea about taking a mallet and tapping the star drag from Florida Sportsmen. I have been using 80lb leader also top of leader using a perfection loop.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I've snelled 100lb mono/flouro onto my 10/0 circle hooks and brought em up just fine...including a 7' bull shark a little bigger hook though. I use a 220lb swivel tied to the leader with an improved clinch, and then a bowline knot from my braid onto the swivel. Like a carolina rig, I place a bead between the top of my swivel and the egg weight to protect the knot. Palomar is a great knot as well, for a different hook. I use circle, so a snell will tend to set it better. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I always use uni knots, but with braid I make ten turns or so. 

Big grouper are an interesting fish to catch and break offs are common.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I snell the hook but I always crimp the swivel when going for the big ones. I run the line through my swivel twice then crimp. I put a 70+ lb gag in the boat using this rig. I love the Tuff Line 150lb Braid. I have had Tuff Line on a couple of my reels for 7+ years with out changing it


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

bimini


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

try this, works with mono or braid
http://fishing.wonderhowto.com/how-to/tie-double-san-diego-jam-knot-for-fishing-247532/


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Ok I am going to give it a try. thank you for all your time and input. I will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The first question I have to ask you is what kind of hooks are you using? The reason I ask is that for myself I tend to use high end hooks because they are sharper and stronger that the economical bulk pack hooks. If you straighten out a hook it's a cheap hook. If the hook snaps off and it looks like bubbles in the metal where the hook broke, again it's a cheap hook.

I like Gamakatsu and Owner hooks myself. I prefer to use the live bait type hooks with live baits and the inline circle hooks for everything else. Some of the hooks are kind of pricey but they are worth it when it comes to trusting your terminal gear.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Kim said:


> The first question I have to ask you is what kind of hooks are you using? The reason I ask is that for myself I tend to use high end hooks because they are sharper and stronger that the economical bulk pack hooks. If you straighten out a hook it's a cheap hook. If the hook snaps off and it looks like bubbles in the metal where the hook broke, again it's a cheap hook.
> 
> I like Gamakatsu and Owner hooks myself. I prefer to use the live bait type hooks with live baits and the inline circle hooks for everything else. Some of the hooks are kind of pricey but they are worth it when it comes to trusting your terminal gear.


Wow I must have had been using the wrong Gamakatsu. After a few tries on them me and my fishing partners thought Gamakatsu means "broken hook" in japanese


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Here are some more picks of the AJ. This was my first amberjack that I caught that was over 30". I am never this lucky:blink:. The set up was a Penn 6/0 loaded with 100lb Daiwa multi-colored boat braid and 50lb mono leader with a snelled 9/0 circle hook. Thanks to the crew for the great coaching. I usually am very attentive to my rig once I have placed it in the water. However, this time I put the pole in between my legs so I could reach my drink behind me and that was when he took the live bait. This AJ almost made off with my pole but I was able to grab it before he pulled it over and place the rod in my belt and the fight was on. Everyone thought he was a shark because for what little line I would gain on him he would take several more yards. By this time I felt like my lower back was going to explode and I could feel the burn in my arms. I think three times the pole was touching the side of the boat and that was when I had to have a little help. Notice I said a little. By this time Mikvi took pitty on me and got the back brace and strapped me in. As I leaned back I started gaining lots of line and eventually he surfaced. You should have heard all the expressions on the boat. I immediately felt redemption for all those times I had been broken off due to lack of attention, poorly tied rigs or even the 8/0 bent hook from 4 weeks back. Thanks to all that replied to my post on Grouper rigs a few weeks back. I am forever a believer in a snelled hook. Thanks for the replies!!! Oh yeah I was kinda sore the next day but it didn't stop me from filleting like a madman.:thumbsup: 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Lord! What did that thing weigh?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Outcast scale said 99.6 lbs!!! It did feel heavier than that
I just wanted to thank the people who responded to my post about best grouper rig!
Thanks,
Tony


----------

